# Backlit Candid of my wife



## davekas2 (Feb 25, 2011)

This was taken indoors whilst my wife was reading, hope you enjoy and feel free to comment.
Dave


----------



## Am I there yet (Feb 25, 2011)

The lens flare is slightly distracting, but other than that VERY NICE!


----------



## davekas2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Am I there yet said:


> The lens flare is slightly distracting, but other than that VERY NICE!


 
Thanks for that, I have removed the flare!


----------



## Samerr9 (Feb 25, 2011)

i like.. do u mind sharing the lighting and camera settings?


----------



## kundalini (Feb 25, 2011)

My first impression is that you should move the mask further in the top left third of the frame.

Second was that I would like to see a slight more detail on the shadowed side.  In my mind, she seems to have a lovely cheek line as is only hinted at from the small amount of light hitting it.  I'd like to see that curve extended slightly more.

Tertiary is that it appears the light was a bit hot.  From the small image here, it looks as if you have lost detail from the nose to the upper lip and a spot on the lower lip.  Hard to say on the forehead and right eyelid.


It is a wonderful mood in this image.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice.  I think what makes this work so well is the tip of her head, creating diagonal lines.  I like too the subtle detail in her eye.

I don't think I'd move her any further to the left in the composition, but agree a wee bit crop off the top would be nice.

Oh..  It's very nice to see your use of the word "candid."  It's a very useful word, especially describing photographs of people.  Thanks for that!

-Pete


----------



## gummibear (Feb 25, 2011)

I like how the light hits her cheek line, good photo


----------



## manaheim (Feb 25, 2011)

Love this.  Very cool mood.


----------



## davekas2 (Feb 26, 2011)

Samerr9 said:


> i like.. do u mind sharing the lighting and camera settings?


 
Thanks everyone,
I can't recall the exact settings, the important thing was I underexposed by 1.5 stops. It was taken indoors, my wife was reading and the sun came through the window and bascklit her. I had to deepen the shadows in photoshop to get the effect. Hope that helps,
Dave


----------



## thierry (Feb 28, 2011)

Very cool! Definetly a GREAT shot


----------



## cnutco (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice shot with natural light!


----------

